# Climbing Skin Adapters?



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

I have an older pair of black diamond Ascension skins. They have the metal clip that you fold over the tail of your ski and then a green piece of elastic with a metal loop on the top that you stretch over the tip. The problem is that I bought a pair of Salomon Pocket Rockets and the metal loop now does not fit over the tip of the skis. Last season I just duck-taped the skins on. I was wondering if Black Diamond made a loop for fat skis that I could buy and put on my skins, or if there is anything else out there or if I just need to buy a new pair. Thanks


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*BCA*

Check out the freeride tip kit from Back Country Access. Pretty sweet set up and very easy to use with gloves still on. Works great on fatties. Better yet, get a whole new tip & tail set up for $5 more.

Check it:
http://www.bcaccess.com/bca_products/climbing_skins.php


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Buy the blue rattail kit made by black diamond. It is superior to G3 in my opinion because I can still do the stupid human trick and put my skins on without taking off my skis. It is adjustable to 6 different lengths and easy install in the place of the clipfix.


----------

